# 3X is a Charm .....Mas Huevos



## N2TORTS (Jun 11, 2014)

More eggs .......yes indeed...two different types of RF's too!















A pretty RF Female indeed ....Crossed with my Hypo RF....


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 11, 2014)

man busy day for you lol she's a beauty tho


----------



## kathyth (Jun 12, 2014)

Very cool! Do you ever miss one of the ladies laying eggs? My guess is no!
You are quite the snoop, Jeff!
Haha!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 12, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Very cool! Do you ever miss one of the ladies laying eggs? My guess is no!
> You are quite the snoop, Jeff!
> Haha!


I have only missed just a couple in the last several years. Even with the fancy vid/surveillance systems installed ....99% of the time I can go by instinct and watching the animals behavior . As you know ...I know my animals well. The last 3 days I have had 4 different females lay and was lucky enough of their position while nesting and get some very special pictures without disturbing her.

(these will be Het for Hypo)


----------



## kathyth (Jun 12, 2014)

I definitely know that you know your animals!
The pictures are always great!


----------



## Telid (Jun 14, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> d get some very special pictures without disturbing her.


I'm going to call you "master stalker"


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2014)

Is there ever a time your not housing any eggs at all? Your ladies seem to lay all the time, keeping you on your toes


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 14, 2014)

wellington said:


> Is there ever a time your not housing any eggs at all? Your ladies seem to lay all the time, keeping you on your toes


 Actually Barb ....I have eggs cooking 365 a year....


----------



## Telid (Jun 14, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Actually Barb ....I have eggs cooking 365 a year....


I can't tell if that's a dirty joke...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 15, 2014)

Telid said:


> I can't tell if that's a dirty joke...


 Not " dirty" ....just a phrase meaning the incubator is full year around ........
And no I haven't had a vacation in 7 years ...!


----------



## pam (Jun 15, 2014)

You are a very busy guy love all your pictures  Your place looks like a resort who needs to go somewhere else on vacation you got the best place right there


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 15, 2014)

pam said:


> You are a very busy guy love all your pictures  Your place looks like a resort who needs to go somewhere else on vacation you got the best place right there


 Well Pam .....ya need to head West ....


----------

